# New 23 Krs



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

A few different things I've noticed about my 2008 Roo...

A REAL TUB! nuff said.
Couch and Dinette cushions have more pieces (not just a single flat piece of foam)... very comfy!
New countertop material, antique finish on facuet.
Flat screen EDTV with internal DVD player!
Outside TV mount, power and cable hookup to easily move the TV outside.
I have some pics of the interior... once I figure out how to post a pic I'll put them up.

That's the good... now for the bad.

My slide leaked somewhere on the bottom/dinette side during the 3 hour drive back home in the rain. The dinette cushions were soaked. I've called my local dealer (Summit RV in Ashland, KY) for service and they would need to keep it for 3 weeks! Since I've had it home, the slide has not leaked while closed or open... and it's rained a lot in the last 2 weeks here. So as far as I can tell, the wind from driving was enough to push some water in somehere... I'm going to take a closer look at the seal this weekend.

Has anyone seen this type of leak?


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

OK, still trying to figure out how to link a pic in this thread...

Check my gallery for a few pics of the interior.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Here are your pics...........looks nice!!




























Steve


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

We bought the same exact KRS yesturday!!! We are sooo happy hope you are too!

Heidi


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

JohnnyDangerously said:


> My slide leaked somewhere on the bottom/dinette side during the 3 hour drive back home in the rain. The dinette cushions were soaked. I've called my local dealer (Summit RV in Ashland, KY) for service and they would need to keep it for 3 weeks! Since I've had it home, the slide has not leaked while closed or open... and it's rained a lot in the last 2 weeks here. So as far as I can tell, the wind from driving was enough to push some water in somehere... I'm going to take a closer look at the seal this weekend.
> 
> Has anyone seen this type of leak?


Any chance that the window was open just a crack? That would explain why it only leaked while in transit. If not, then check the window for a plugged drain hole or a gap in the caulking. I hope it is something simple. Good luck and let us know how you make out. Congrats on your new OB.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm guessing the seal for the slide might have had something stopping it from making a solid seal. Then when the deal extended the slide and then it back...the seal was perfect.

I'd try spraying the side of the Outback with hose and have someone on the inside watch for possible leaks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi JohnnyDangerously


















Hope you find the source on that leak, we've never had a problem with our 28krs...

Enjoy that new Roo and Happy Camping,


----------

